
Show HN: A mailing list that reminds you to wash your hands (Covid-19) - sam-hedron
https://scrub-a-dub-dub.org
======
sam-hedron
Handwashing is an important component of slowing the spread of the novel
coronavirus, but not enough people remember to regularly wash their hands.

We spun up a little mailing list service that periodically sends you email
notification reminders to wash your hands.

Sign yourself up (or even better, spread the word and refer your friends) at
[https://scrub-a-dub-dub.org](https://scrub-a-dub-dub.org)!

